# Had a meeting today



## SDB777 (Dec 4, 2011)

For the Central Arkansas Penturner(IAP Chapter)...not as many people showed as was expected, but those that did were able to take advantage of a fine demo on turning a pen with closed ends. The end result was given to my wife for bustin' her backside cooking up some great food!!!

Of course this topic is useless without a photo! So here it is:









Scott (rainy days are fun) B


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 4, 2011)

That's a dang good deal. Be sure and catch our next GTG. (AR, MO, ......)


----------

